# Thinking about new AMD cruncher



## Boatvan (Mar 21, 2019)

I am seriously considering making an addition to my farm. I was looking for a real workhorse. Does anybody have experience crunching on a threadripper 1950x? I see them around for around $600 USD refurb which is an investment for a 24/7 cruncher component, but I'm drooling over the 16c/32t. Also, it would not add too much more power consumption compared to my behemoth old xeons. Can someone please talk me out of this...


----------



## Vycyous (Mar 21, 2019)

At just $20/core ($10/thread), why not go with the current best value on the market for multi-core performance and efficiency, the 65W TDP Ryzen 7 1700?

https://pcpartpicker.com/product/3kPzK8/amd-ryzen-7-1700-30ghz-8-core-processor-yd1700bbaebox


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2019)

I've two 1700X's crunching away at the moment, they appear to be doing really well..  Full system with a mechnical HD and an RX480 in there, 125w was around the start, then it's up to 150w, max I've seen it pull is around 180w.  Bearing in mind that my E3 1245 v3 system pulls 95w (with no GPU) and my 6700k (no GPU) pulls 115w just for 8 threads and bearing in mind it's 16 threads, I'm very impressed  






Here's a list of my crunchers   Not all in use and not all showing either..  Does that help?


----------



## Bones (Mar 21, 2019)

For your useage a TR would be the ticket. 
A 1950x would net great results but then you'd have to think about cost of operation, any TR is rated minimum for 180W's so that's a consideration if going to setup something you'll have running 24/7. Best one within the 180W power envelope is the 2950x but is more expensive to buy upfront.
I'm not a cruncher and the core count is the same as a 1950X but RAM performance is a little better if that means anything. Honestly I believe you have a winning formula with the 1950x for cost and results obtained.


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 21, 2019)

I realize it would be more efficient to run a lower core count ryzen but I am not thinking rationally right now. I am going to hide my wallet because I just saw this on microcenter's site:






Brand new for 500 bucks


----------



## Bones (Mar 21, 2019)

Checked and saw the 1900x for $300 at the egg, 8 core/16 thread chip giving more threads than a Ryzen would but again, it's all about cost in the end vs results obtained.
Factor in the cost of a new board for TR (Expensive) and all else you'd need plus cost of operation....... Ryzen may well be the way to go based on all that if you do.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2019)

Seen a few of these on the USA Newegg 

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113428
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233852
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157800 - or https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813145085R 

Grab a few of those and a decent B350/370 motherboard, 8Gb ram and off you go   For the cost of $800 (TR + board) you'll have a much more efficient CPU setup.  I'm not sure that the TR CPUs are the best for Crunching on from what you see on Boinc stats etc.  I'm not sure if that's a help or not??.....


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 21, 2019)

I agree with the idea of a AM4 based system over TR4, whilst threadripper is nice and powerful you did mention 24/7, you want to save as much money as you can in terms of power, if you're electricity is free sure just go for a 1950x and let it run 24/7 but it makes more sense to pickup used b350/450 boards, grab 1700's and cheap ram on sale and you can have a cheaper more efficient system


----------

